# How big is fraud & does Uber try to cover it up?



## xxx (Jun 13, 2014)

Anyone with any knowledge or suspicions of this?

I heard that fraud is a massive problem and they are trying to keep it under wraps so the new investors don't get spooked. Funny, if that were true sounds like even more fraud to me!

I know that there are groups of kids constantly riding around on other peoples cards without consent. You can usually tell when they keep the car for quite a while. Some drivers don't care as they know Uber still pays them but I hear Uber is thinking of not paying drivers where the card is fraudulently used and the driver should have known.

How on earth would a driver even know and should it be their responsibility. What could be done to minimise fraud. Do any drivers even care or have an opinion. Curious to know


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

I've never seen any evidence of it. But it's another good reason to have pictures of the clients associated with their accounts as well.


----------



## remy (Apr 17, 2014)

I have picked up two guys and I swear they looked 16-17 years old but who knows? Kids looks a lot older now as I age.


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

I've had several non payments on Sidecar, but they cover it a month later.


----------



## jakeV (Apr 10, 2014)

Xxx you need to breathe my friend.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

xxx said:


> Anyone with any knowledge or suspicions of this?
> 
> I heard that fraud is a massive problem and they are trying to keep it under wraps so the new investors don't get spooked. Funny, if that were true sounds like even more fraud to me!
> 
> ...


Lots of kids ride on their Parents accounts. UBER has liberated many Parents from the drudgery of being the family taxi-driver for the kids behalf - they simply outsource to UBER.

Not such a bad thing, not totally right either.

Credit Card fraud will continue.


----------



## Anastasia (Jun 14, 2014)

The Uber team in charge of fraud


----------



## Nick Manning (May 3, 2014)

I get many riders who use a company card or their manager's account, etc.


----------

